# Tentacle Grape!



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

The tastiest hentai soda in the world!


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember Joe Randel writing about this.  I want to try some.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah. Is that painting going to be the new bottle art?
Because I will literally buy every one they ship off from the plant.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 10, 2010)

[yt]Fqq051BU2MY[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [yt]Fqq051BU2MY[/yt]



Goddammit I was gonna post that. :<


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Goddammit I was gonna post that. :<


tooo slow


----------

